# Twins? Early scan showed two sacs?



## sthorp1179

Hello everyone, not sure if I belong on this thread or not...

Last Friday I had an episode of brown spotting I phoned my gp who booked me for a scan at the EPU on monday but I managed to book a private scan that afternoon where the scan showed a baby with a strong heartbeat so my fears were put to rest somewhat.

I had the second nhs scan booked so I decided to go to that for a second opinion and to try and get a better measurement for dating purposes (as the abdominal scan could not get the angle and measured baby at 5w6days when my dates had me at 7w1d)

Lo and behold the scan revealed two sacs, one larger than the other but definitely two. I was told to come back on the 15th to see if they could detect fetal poles etc.

Now I know from my private scan that there is definitely one fetus in there in the larger sac and the picture I was given actually shows the second sac (but i didn't put two and two together at the time :dohh:) but i'm wondering now whether the private scan should have picked up another fetal pole or a yolk sac and why the nhs scan hasn't shown anything other than the sacs (although admittedly their equipment isn't the best)

I've been warned that I might have a case of vanishing twin but i'm hoping and praying for the best outcome on friday next week.

Anyone had any similar experiences?
 



Attached Files:







2011-07-04_18-46-55_198.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 44









2011-07-04_11-32-29_563.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 48


----------



## tripletsOMG

I was pregnant with triplets twins one sac and then another baby @ 6wks. Now at 9wks I only have twins. So I have had a vanishing twin. Good luck to u. I am hopeful the next sscan with show 3 babies again.


----------



## sthorp1179

Thank you, hope things go well at your next scan it is such a worry :hugs:


----------



## littlebabyboy

Looks like a yolk sac inside the smaller sac in the first pic!! I think it's just very very early! Looks good tho! And the two sacs look the same size in pic 2! How exciting for u! Best of luck!


----------



## sthorp1179

Thank you, I can't believe I never spotted the yolk sac :dohh:


----------



## angelloo

hi ladies,
this is my first pregnancy. i am currently 12 weeks pregnant and at 7w 6d i had an early scan. on my scan photo, there is 2 very clear sacs, both same size and almost same shape. i no one is definately a baby but can anyone tell me what the second one might be if not another baby? i went for an early scan because i was flying home soon and needed to know how far along exactly i was. now that im back, ive only seen my doctor once and wont have another scan until im 19 weeks. as you can imagine im tormenting myself to know what it is. 
also when i went for my early scan it took the nurse awhile to find heart beat and when i asked was there 1 or 2 we got distracted by doctor and students who entered room.
is it possible its another baby or something to do with the baby thats already there.
any information really appreciated xx


----------



## heyyady

No similar experience, but I can tell you that the second picture looks good to me :) Keep us posted!


----------



## knitbit

I'd call the private scan place and complain that they missed the twin. It might get you a free re-scan on the better equipment.


----------



## mamato2more

angelloo said:


> hi ladies,
> this is my first pregnancy. i am currently 12 weeks pregnant and at 7w 6d i had an early scan. on my scan photo, there is 2 very clear sacs, both same size and almost same shape. i no one is definately a baby but can anyone tell me what the second one might be if not another baby? i went for an early scan because i was flying home soon and needed to know how far along exactly i was. now that im back, ive only seen my doctor once and wont have another scan until im 19 weeks. as you can imagine im tormenting myself to know what it is.
> also when i went for my early scan it took the nurse awhile to find heart beat and when i asked was there 1 or 2 we got distracted by doctor and students who entered room.
> is it possible its another baby or something to do with the baby thats already there.
> any information really appreciated xx


Do you have the pic? I would call the doc and ask for a scan


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, was the NHS scan trans-vaginal or abdominal? An abdominal scan at 7wks often doesn't pick up the detail so they usually do a TVU to confirm hb etc. How about the private scan? 

These early scans are so ambiguous and most of the time generate lots of anxiety. I noticed that you have had miscarriages hun - and can understand how nervous you must be (I just lost baby #5 at 10wks after weeks and weeks of not knowing and early scans which were inconclusive). So far, your scans are looking very healthy for gestation, it is likely that all will turn out well, and I wouldn't read too much into the scans yet. Once you are over 8wks, there should be a clear fetal pole and hb on abdominal scan. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Thank you for all your replies to me...for the record the nhs scans were transvaginal and the private one was done abdominally but with the latest scanner on the market. Unfortunately my pregnancy did not have a good outcome. The smaller sac did not develop further and was deemed a blighted ovum. The larger sac did grow and the fetal pole developed and was seen on my next nhs tv scan. Unfortunately this did not have a heartbeat visible then or a week later. I had a miscarriage a week later.

We are hoping for better luck when we conceive again.


----------



## Alwilan

I noticed in your signature your losses I am so sorry, good luck for the future x x


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry for your loss hun, I hadn't realised that your signature was referring to this last pregnancy :( I suffered a miscarriage around the same time, so know what youre going thru. I too am waiting to try again this month so here's hoping there are some sticky beans in waiting for both of us :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Thank you ladies! X


----------



## heyyady

Good luck to you both :hug: I look forward to seeing your BFP announcements!


----------

